# OMG !!!!.. They're FAMOUS !!!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

he he he...too much time on the geezer's hands...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I knew it!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

lol...too funny!
It must be too cold to work in your shop too! I have three projects gathering dust right now...too cold for me! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> lol...too funny!
> It must be too cold to work in your shop too! I have three projects gathering dust right now...too cold for me! gb


Heater was nada two days ago..but..believe it or not....I actually FIXED something and it's warm as toast out there now. Spent the last couple of days 'driving miss daisy' to various quacks for check ups and aint turned nuthin..

Speaking of HOT STUFF...how about this I stumbled upon at the news stand....


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Give the man a broom and he is one happy camper! Classic cover...good job!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

:rotfl: Now I know why I enjoy making a fly over this forum once in a while.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Holy moly you guys are bored. If'n your out in the Tomball area tomorrow stop by the german christmas market thingy downtown and say high. I'll be a vendor by the ice rink.
later, biggreen


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Terry could clean up a dirty magazine. Hef says, "no way."


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...You is CRAZY ~


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL...You is CRAZY ~


Heck..I KNOW that !!!...but I bet I have more fun than you do....:tongue:

AND...the proper medical term for it is 'sen***ty'...(rhymes with 'futility'):rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Jim is becoming a photoshop expert quick. What out all. Remember the old saying, pictures don't lie.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Jim is becoming a photoshop expert quick. Watch out all. Remember the old saying, pictures don't lie.


He,He,He...you got that right , Slip..

On another line..you guys think there ain't no money in the 'Duck Call' bidness ????... Check this out !!!.. One of our own is gettin' FAMOUS !!:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

2 funny:cheers:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Now that's funny right there, in more ways than one ! 
Jim, that's a pic of the wife making me another loan for some sandpaper and wood !


----------

